# Reserve/Intermittent Police Training



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am a bit out of the loop.

Do any of you know of a department or agency that will sponsor my brother with the Reserve/Intermittent Police Academy (training)? He is a good kid, and just needs to get his feet wet a little bit.

Thanks for your help. 

If your help works, he will donate $100.00 to a charity of cause of your choice (Not the Officer __________ Beer Fund either, something bonafide)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Tell him to hold on to his money. Way I hear it reserve training will set him back about $500 out of pocket, maybe more. As far as sponsorship? I never heard of being sponsored for Reserve Academy without being picked up as a Reserve or an AUX.

Ofcorse I could be wrong


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Certain Hospitals have the ability to sponsor you, obviously he would have to work for them, thats how I went.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I'll tell ya what. If any of you guys can find me a full time job that pays $50K+ per year, I'll donate 10 cases of any beer you like, directly to the Officer.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> I'll tell ya what. If any of you guys can find me a full time job that pays $50K+ per year, I'll donate 10 cases of any beer you like, directly to the Officer.


Here are a few suggestions , I hope this helps;

  


There is also this;







if you don't want to work.

If you meant you wanted a police job, Governor Patrick already spent all the money that was earmarked for law enforcement and is taking more from us cops as we speak. Good luck bro.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

waltham runs one, if that helps


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Harley387 said:


> I'll tell ya what. If any of you guys can find me a full time job that pays $50K+ per year, I'll donate 10 cases of any beer you like, directly to the Officer.


All you have to do is quit everything, give up your citizenship, call these jokers and tell them you are here ilegally. That should do it.










BTW: I dont like beer, please send a pint of Southern Comfort and a bottle of Ginger Ale. Thanks.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Does you're brother go to college ? I know that at Westfield State College, the chief will sponsor you if do student security.


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks NiteOwl. My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.

Thank You for the posting and your response.

CS


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.


I'm sure I'm just reading this the wrong way...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Thanks NiteOwl. My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.
> 
> Thank You for the posting and your response.
> 
> CS


Just like you he will never make it and will end up on the short bus.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Thanks NiteOwl. My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.
> 
> Thank You for the posting and your response.
> 
> CS


Well if he's not much of a student then I think this might be the wrong line of work.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Thanks NiteOwl. My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.
> 
> Thank You for the posting and your response.
> 
> CS


Open mouth insert foot Dumb Ass.

Cypher, it is better to be quiet and thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Harley387 said:


> I'll tell ya what. If any of you guys can find me a full time job that pays $50K+ per year, I'll donate 10 cases of any beer you like, directly to the Officer.





jettsixx said:


> All you have to do is quit everything, give up your citizenship, call these jokers and tell them you are here ilegally. That should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harley said he wanted a *full-time *job.

Look on the bright side Harley: Follow Jett's advice, and you won't even need to work full time. It only takes about an hour a week to completely game the system in the manner he suggested.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Easy guys, I am sure Cypher has an explanation.



OfficerObie59 said:


> Harley said he wanted a *full-time *job.
> 
> Look on the bright side Harley: Follow Jett's advice, and you won't even need to work full time. It only takes about an hour a week to completely game the system in the manner he suggested.


*I don't have to worry about my mortgage, I don't even need to bother making a car payment, If I help them, They Will Help Me!!!!*

*Puts hand out at the same time waiting to get his/her welfare/bailout check.*

*I dont mean Harley, I mean the supporter of Obama/Patrick couple.*


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Just for the record guys....I work 2 jobs now. LOL. I really just need ONE full time, $50k+ job. Some day, I hope to be able to drive an Escalade with spinners. Just like the ones I see in the projects, where all the wealthy folks live.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Might I suggest one of the local Sheriffs??? They're always willing to sell badges to unqualified, ahem.."uneducated" people who don't really want to work and they are the only ones with any money to hire these days.

And when you break balls about cops being dumb...check your posts. You're is short for you are..not the posessive YOUR. Douchebag.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Thanks NiteOwl. *My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.*
> 
> Thank You for the posting and your response.
> 
> CS


We have officially entered the post-elegibility years for the Quinn Bill, so drink up boys and girls. With no incentive for the "not much of a student" types to learn, (college, professional training courses, etc...), we'll sure get more of those who want to join our ranks for the same reason. Yipee! :alcoholi:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I wrote the chief of police in my town a letter, asking if he would consider sponsoring me for the R/I Academy. I told him that I would foot the bill etc all he had to do was sign the paper. He luckily did and thats how I got my start. Tell your brother to try the same. Provided he has a clean record and is on good terms with your local PD


As far as your brother not being much of a student, police work may be considered blue collar but many officers have at least an AS degree many with a BS or even a law degree. If you want to promote your going to need a degree in most agencies.


----------



## Chrysler300 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Thanks NiteOwl. My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.
> 
> Thank You for the posting and your response.
> 
> CS


 Thats like saying. Im not that funny thats why I want to be a comedian.


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

Guys, my point was that he is a "Hands on" sort of fellow and that he is anxious to get into the workforce. He is 24 and he does not have his BA yet. He also feels that public higher education is little more that a chance for some liberal to get on a soapbox and try to brainwash you into voting for Deval and Barak. I cant disagree. 

Sorry if you guys thought that I was slamming cops. I was not.


----------



## Jdog81 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am currently enrolled at R/I at boylston. The academy alone was 600. Then there is all the books and uniforms and dutybelt toys you need to get. luckily i owned the dutybelt equipment. But even still i ended up paying close to if not over a grand. So if your brother really wants to do it tell him he needs to save up for it. And since most depts arent hiring right now, he needs to be aware that if he can get sponsored, he's gonna flip the entire bill and not have a job waiting when he's done. So he should think about it carefully. But if he still wants to, tell him to contact the W.Brookfield Chief. he sponsored me with out any hesitations because he realizes that the R/I is the only way for some ppl to get into LE


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Chief O'Donnell is a great guy!!


----------



## Jdog81 (Mar 22, 2008)

He absolutely is. Was very informative and i would assume a great man to work for. Would like to work for him someday when he has openings.:thumbup:


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

I had interviewed there at one point, and there was no b.s. All calls were returned good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Guys, my point was that he is a "Hands on" sort of fellow and that he is anxious to get into the workforce.


BFI is hiring, where you can get you hands real dirty!


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol. Just go to your local State Police Barracks, Fill out an app., make sure you lie if you have any felony convictions on it, demand you get hired, and you'll get a job in no time. P.S. bring them a 30 pack, it will help you out.


----------



## OfficerNimtz9 (Jul 23, 2009)

First Tell your brother that going into the academy will run him about $2,000 if he has to buy his belts and accessories. Books, note books, uniforms, binders, and red. I just got out of the Reserve Academy in Boylston in July and because of the NEW hours of, 216 hrs, the sign up fee is now $600.00.
He does need a sponsor to get into reserve academy. Tell him to go around and ask the Chiefs of different departments face to face. 
Also right now is a bad time to go into the academy. I finished in July 2009 and still am looking for a job, alot of towns are doing away with Reserve Officers. Also any job that does open is going to be taken right away to any laid off officer, which to me is great, but I need money and work too. He should save up money and go to the full time academy, again ask the chiefs from the towns around him.
Don't do what I did, Don't waste 3 months in Reserve Academy. Even though you get the same training, because you dont run for 6 months straight like in full time, its not considered " REAL ACADEMY" according to some full timers I know.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> Don't do what I did, Don't waste 3 months in Reserve Academy. Even though you get the same training, because you dont run for 6 months straight like in full time, its not considered " REAL ACADEMY" according to some full timers I know.


In my department just about ALL the current full-time guys started out as reserve officers. It's just about the best way get in the door. I can't possibly understand why you would think it's a "waste of time."

BTW it doesn't matter what academy you go to.. as long as you have a good FTO you'll thrive as a LEO.


----------



## OfficerNimtz9 (Jul 23, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> In my department just about ALL the current full-time guys started out as reserve officers. It's just about the best way get in the door. I can't possibly understand why you would think it's a "waste of time."
> 
> BTW it doesn't matter what academy you go to.. as long as you have a good FTO you'll thrive as a LEO.


I do not think it was a waste of time at all, I loved the reserve academy. Thought it was a great experance. I'm repeating what is said to me, by full timers. I said that I beleive I had the same training as a full timer, just not the running around for 6 months part.
What I was meaning for him to take the full time academy due to the departments not hiring, He has time. By the time he finishes the 6 months maybe they will be hiring by then. Doubt it but who knows.
Sorry if I affended anyone.

P.S. if you need equipment go to Armor Arms if you live around leimonster,a dn go see Jerry, he owns the place and was in my academy class.

Trippis' in Shrewsbury is a good store too, but a little high priced


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

The academics of a reserve class are not the same as the full academy.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Thanks NiteOwl. My brother is not much of a student. That is why he wants to be a cop.
> 
> Thank You for the posting and your response.
> 
> CS


World needs plenty of bartenders...


----------



## Jdog81 (Mar 22, 2008)

what classes are different between the reserve and fulltime besides the PT and EVOC?


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

It's not that they are different, the classes are more in depth. More hours=more material=more work. And yes I am a captain, people call me captain space-shot. lol. With that being said, I think the R/I program is an excellent thing.


----------



## Jdog81 (Mar 22, 2008)

oh ok. i guess i must have miss understood when you said that the R/I academics arent the same. My bad. As the Chief in W. Brookfield told me, for some people the only way to get on a PD is through the R/I. Most towns between worcester and springfield and west of springfield to the NY border unitilize the R/I academy graduates as their only police force. So i also agree that it is an excellent program


----------



## aran isle (Mar 17, 2009)

work for your family, not you for your rep on masscops.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> I do not think it was a waste of time at all, I loved the reserve academy. Thought it was a great experance. I'm repeating what is said to me, by full timers. I said that I beleive I had the same training as a full timer, just not the running around for 6 months part


no.


----------



## OfficerNimtz9 (Jul 23, 2009)

yes, just because they get more hours doesn't mean sh*t other then it took them longer to get it. Its the same courses and some of them you really do not need more then a few days on it. I think Three months is fine. Sorry to you full timers. I do have the utmost respect for all officers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> yes, just because they get more hours doesn't mean sh*t other then it took them longer to get it. Its the same courses and some of them you really do not need more then a few days on it. I think Three months is fine. Sorry to you full timers. I do have the utmost respect for all officers. *DON'T THINK IN TERMS OF MONTHS... THINK IN TERMS OF TRAINING HOURS*


You are not the first person to have post program dysmorphia. The reserve is a good program, and now that it has been taken over by Lt. Bozicas and Chief Denmark, I'm sure it's only going to get better. But you REALLY need to take a deep breath, and get control of yourself. The F/T academy is 4X the amount of training you got. That's more time for scenarios, firearms, OUI, domestics, DT, patrol procedures... etc. Please don't come on here and tell people that a high school diploma is the same as a college degree. It's been beaten to death, and you just make your classmates look silly. Good luck getting on the job, and whatever your feelings are about your SKILLS sport, drink a big glass of STFU before you go into any job interviews.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I went to the R/I in 1997 in Tewksbury (NERPI). I will say anyone whom has attended that R/I academy and has spoken to any of the more recent grads of other R/I academies may see a difference. There was definitely more of a hands on focus/approach of a lot of practical procedures and it seems that many things covered when I went are not covered today or are barely touched. "Back then", some agencies only hired part-timers, reserves that graduated from NERPI. 

Yes, clearly the FT academy is more than the R/I academy. But one thing is most valuable to either one of those,... Experience! There are plenty of part-timers with a several years of street experience that have gone to the FT academy and when you ask them "so did you learn anything knew?" and most will reply not much. A common response I've heard "just glad to have the paper" (FT Cert). 

A fresh wet-nosed kid out of the FT academy, with no experience means what? Nothing until he gains experience. On the flip side, you have FT'ers and PT'ers with years of experience and they go to in-service or specialized training classes and sit in the back reading the paper and drinking their coffee while the Instructor goes on. They become complacent and feel there's nothing else they need or want to learn.

As Police Work embodies the forever changing legal system/Laws, we should ALWAYS be trying to learn new things and absorbing new information, trechniques, practices, procedures, etc. It makes for a better cop and hopefully helps you avoid a successful lawsuit against you and most of all KEEP YOU ALIVE.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

All great points RPD. Everything else being equal, this kids argument is a wet nosed reserve vs. a wet nose f/t grad... Straight up its pretty clear its a dumb argument. I worked with a guy with a guy from a city airport pd with only the reserve, and I would trust him with my life. I'm not an academy snob, but know a kool aide drinker when I see one.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

As someone who went straight to the full time academy with no prior civilian LE training, the guys who had been R/I were the go-to guys during the academy. The expireince element was invaluable to everyone else. Those guys were a wealth of knowledge. 

I just always thought it was a bit of shame that they--many of whom had been working 40 hours for a year or so right up to the academy anyways--had to deal with 5 months of BS simply to get formally certified in the job they had already been doing. 

Just one of the many things I think is broken with the training model for MA police.


----------



## OfficerNimtz9 (Jul 23, 2009)

5-0 said:


> You are not the first person to have post program dysmorphia. The reserve is a good program, and now that it has been taken over by Lt. Bozicas and Chief Denmark, I'm sure it's only going to get better. But you REALLY need to take a deep breath, and get control of yourself. The F/T academy is 4X the amount of training you got. That's more time for scenarios, firearms, OUI, domestics, DT, patrol procedures... etc. Please don't come on here and tell people that a high school diploma is the same as a college degree. It's been beaten to death, and you just make your classmates look silly. Good luck getting on the job, and whatever your feelings are about your SKILLS sport, drink a big glass of STFU before you go into any job interviews.


You're right, I wasn't thinking of what I was typing.:flipoff: Thank you for putting it into perspective for me sir. I understand that the full time Academy has alot more time to practice and learn the skills needed for this job. I can't wait to get into the full time academy because anytime spent on learning this job and how to protect yourself is worth any money and time. I also can't wait till I start working side by side with the men and women who been doing the job for years now and learn the tricks of the trade that they can teach. Sorry for any insults or disrespect I may have caused Sir.:flipoff:



RPD931 said:


> I went to the R/I in 1997 in Tewksbury (NERPI). I will say anyone whom has attended that R/I academy and has spoken to any of the more recent grads of other R/I academies may see a difference. There was definitely more of a hands on focus/approach of a lot of practical procedures and it seems that many things covered when I went are not covered today or are barely touched. "Back then", some agencies only hired part-timers, reserves that graduated from NERPI.
> 
> Yes, clearly the FT academy is more than the R/I academy. But one thing is most valuable to either one of those,... Experience! There are plenty of part-timers with a several years of street experience that have gone to the FT academy and when you ask them "so did you learn anything knew?" and most will reply not much. A common response I've heard "just glad to have the paper" (FT Cert).
> 
> ...


AGREED:flipoff:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> You're right, I wasn't thinking of what I was typing.:flipoff: Thank you for putting it into perspective for me sir. I understand that the full time Academy has alot more time to practice and learn the skills needed for this job. I can't wait to get into the full time academy because anytime spent on learning this job and how to protect yourself is worth any money and time. I also can't wait till I start working side by side with the men and women who been doing the job for years now and learn the tricks of the trade that they can teach. Sorry for any insults or disrespect I may have caused Sir.:flipoff:


I'm not sure how to take this post, so in the new paradigm of Masscops, I'm going to wait for clarification before I shit on you.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nimtz, please refrain from insulting well respected members, say what you need to say respectfully.You can learn alot from the members on this site if you are here long enough, Thanks.


----------



## OfficerNimtz9 (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't understand the issue, I apologized for my dumb comments that i left prior to the last one I wrote. I said I was sorry and I'm stilll being shit on. The whole comments before my apology was just me being dumb after having a ruff day and being talked down to by full timers. But Like I said I was wrong, should have never said anything, again I am sorry for any disrespect. I know I can learn alot from the other police officers and thats what I want to do. But I just feel that I put my time for training, I dont need to be told that reserve is a joke, because I am proud of what I accomplished. Anyway hope you all stay safe and fight the battle.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> The whole comments before my apology was just me being dumb after having a ruff day and being talked down to by full timers.


Just call the state police.....


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

resqjyw0 said:


> Just call the state police.....


Anyone else smell a troll......


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> I don't understand the issue, I apologized for my dumb comments that i left prior to the last one I wrote. I said I was sorry and I'm stilll being shit on. The whole comments before my apology was just me being dumb after having a ruff day and being talked down to by full timers. But Like I said I was wrong, should have never said anything, again I am sorry for any disrespect. I know I can learn alot from the other police officers and thats what I want to do. But I just feel that I put my time for training, I dont need to be told that reserve is a joke, because I am proud of what I accomplished. Anyway hope you all stay safe and fight the battle.


How can you apologize and be giving the middle finger at the same time?????? Where I come from, that ISSSSSS disrespect!!


----------



## Paul Revere (Aug 23, 2009)

Duff112 said:


> Anyone else smell a troll......


 yup


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Duff112 said:


> Anyone else smell a troll......





Paul Revere said:


> yup


I hope you weren't referring to resqjyw0......


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> I don't understand the issue, I apologized for my dumb comments that i left prior to the last one I wrote. I said I was sorry and I'm stilll being shit on. The whole comments before my apology was just me being dumb after having a ruff day and being talked down to by full timers. But Like I said I was wrong, should have never said anything, again I am sorry for any disrespect. I know I can learn alot from the other police officers and thats what I want to do. But I just feel that I put my time for training, I dont need to be told that reserve is a joke, because I am proud of what I accomplished. Anyway hope you all stay safe and fight the battle.


Fair enough Nimtz. It's just kind of strange to throw middle fingers in an explanation/apology. We all have bad days. Just remember that I could be your backup in the forseeable future... just sayin'


----------



## OfficerNimtz9 (Jul 23, 2009)

5-0 said:


> Fair enough Nimtz. It's just kind of strange to throw middle fingers in an explanation/apology. We all have bad days. Just remember that I could be your backup in the forseeable future... just sayin'


LMAO i thought those were "thumbs up" lol. My bad.



Mass said:


> How can you apologize and be giving the middle finger at the same time?????? Where I come from, that ISSSSSS disrespect!!


Like I said I swear I thought those were "thumbs up" LMAO.. its my bad really


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

OfficerNimtz9 said:


> ...The whole comments before my apology was just me being dumb after having a ruff day and being talked down to by full timers. ...But I just feel that I put my time for training, I dont need to be told that reserve is a joke, because I am proud of what I accomplished.


There will Officers be Full-time Officers like this. I refer to them as "Arrogant Pricks". A majority of such are guys that were part-time/reserve themselves and have clearly forgotten how they started. I deal with one these AP's all the time. Such is life. There's are the guys that can't be bothered with any specialized training and sit in the back of the room at in-service reading the paper. You know your abilities and that's all that matters. If you need help you can always find a few FT guys that WON'T criticize you and are willing to help.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I see there were a few spelling and typos in my post above. Sorry, that tends to happen when I'm heated.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

RPD931 said:


> There will Officers be Full-time Officers like this. I refer to them as "Arrogant Pricks". A majority of such are guys that were part-time/reserve themselves and have clearly forgotten how they started.


My first day ever employed with civilian law enforcement was my first day of the full-time academy.

Don't get me wrong--I worked to get where I am, specifically via an Iraq tour that gave me the preference to get on. But I have great respect for R/I's who are doing what they can to get on full time simply because it was a step and another academy I was lucky enough never to go through. And again, those were the knowledgeable guys who were of invaluable help in the F/T academy.

As much as I disagree with it, it's impossible to ignore the fact that many people--officers included--perceive law enforcement in Massachusetts as a tiered system, often with a pecking order applied to those tiers. I've had interactions with other officers who've assumed purely because of my age that I'm part-time and treated me differently ("What are you, like, part-time or something?") UNTIL they realize I'm not. IMO, that's wrong, and those are to whom_ I_ refer as "arrogant pricks".


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> My first day ever employed with civilian law enforcement was my first day of the full-time academy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong--I worked to get where I am, specifically via an Iraq tour that gave me the preference to get on. But I have great respect for R/I's who are doing what they can to get on full time simply because it was a step and another academy I was lucky enough never to go through. And again, those were the knowledgeable guys who were of invaluable help in the F/T academy.
> 
> As much as I disagree with it, it's impossible to ignore the fact that many people--officers included--perceive law enforcement in Massachusetts as a tiered system, often with a pecking order applied to those tiers. I've had interactions with other officers who've assumed purely because of my age that I'm part-time and treated me differently ("What are you, like, part-time or something?") UNTIL they realize I'm not. IMO, that's wrong, and those are to whom_ I_ refer as "arrogant pricks".


I know I've said it before, but one being part time, does not necessarily preclude them from being a good, hard working, knowledgeable, and competent street cop. Currently at my department, due to injuries, a large percentage of the shifts are being filled by part time officers. We have part time guys who work 3 or 4 days a week, every week. They handle their calls, run the shift, and are competent in every aspect of the work.

Due to the minimum staffing in many agencies, including our neighboring towns, we are called for mutual aid almost daily, and never once has another department asked if we're sending a part timer, because they know someone competent is coming. I think you'd be hard pressed to find anyone locally who has any issue with, or could differentiate between FT and PT in my department based on skills, performance, or credibility.

Our PT officers catch what they clean, and handle their own investigations, and just like a FT guy, if they need help or guidance, they ask someone for it. We have part time guys who have secured convictions on rape cases, robberies, etc.

With that said, the hiring process is the same for FT and PT patrolmen (not to be confused with specials). The chief puts out a hiring announcement, and puts every applicant through the same process, and offers positions, FT or PT, based on funding.

To make a long story short, I think it boils down to, if you know the job, you know the job.


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

If your brother is interested in living on an island for the summer, Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard put on R/I academies. The Vineyard towns will pay you to go if you get hired. It is usually 3-4 weeks, 6 days a week right on the island. The training council sends down instructors each day for classes. All 6 Vineyard towns hire summer cops and train them. The pay ranges from $14/hr-$22/hr depending on the town. He may have to buy some of his equipment, but a lot of it is provided. I think Nantucket does in house training, but I may be wrong. Their summer guys are not armed though, the ones on the Vineyard are. I hear Nantucket has a great program overall. Hope this helps


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

afd414 said:


> The academics of a reserve class are not the same as the full academy.


Oh ya instead of an 8th grade level of study its bumped upto a 10 grade level of study


----------

